# Upgrade has arrived



## mcbrat (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## DrafterDan (Nov 1, 2017)

this is going to be epic!
Is this the model with the 1" clearance hole behind the chuck?


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 1, 2017)

1.5" through the spindle


----------



## DrafterDan (Nov 1, 2017)

Cool, I was looking at a smaller version, until I noticed it cannot handle standard 1.25" bar stock. 1.5" should handle anything you need for now, until you start building those 'coke can' torches


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 1, 2017)

Sexy


----------



## Thetasigma (Nov 1, 2017)

Looking good Mick! Is there a backsplash for this machine?


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 2, 2017)

Sure is...


----------



## lightknot (Nov 4, 2017)

Really happy to see this, Mick. This bodes well for the future. Put me on the list for the prototypes!


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 4, 2017)

Did some test cuts to get used to the machine...


----------



## egginator1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nice!....I’m jealous!


----------



## U2v5 (Nov 4, 2017)

Congrats! [emoji106]🏻[emoji106]🏻[emoji106]🏻[emoji41]


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 20, 2017)

First light off the new lathe. 18650 with an optic engine made by Devin (Thetasigma). Material is nickel silver.


----------



## nfetterly (Nov 20, 2017)

NICE !!


----------



## Ozythemandias (Nov 20, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## U2v5 (Nov 20, 2017)

Great start! [emoji106]🏻[emoji106]🏻[emoji106]🏻[emoji41]


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 24, 2017)

not happy with the thread engagemnet on this one, so will be making a new body, then cutting down this body and making a new head for it. So will be one 18650 light, and one 18350 or 18500 light......


----------



## MRsDNF (Dec 6, 2017)

Wow. That is one nice early Xmas present to yourself. The torch you made is not to bad either. :twothumbs


----------



## las3r (Dec 11, 2017)

mcbrat do u have any videos to post of cutting ? I'm thinking on buying the same lathe


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 11, 2017)

no, I do not...

these videos here from Frank Hoose helped push me over to this machine...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC89zCBbbQ6L3yzu60NP-4Tw/search?query=1228


----------



## Apachemike (Dec 12, 2017)

Just received my new addition also. Congratulations


----------



## mcbrat (Jan 7, 2018)

mcbrat said:


> First light off the new lathe. 18650 with an optic engine made by Devin (Thetasigma). Material is nickel silver.




well, I wasn't happy with the thread engagement on this one, so I made a new body for it, then proceeded to re-work the exterior design, and accidently demolished this light..... I may be able to salvage it into an 18350. we shall see...


----------



## Thetasigma (Jan 7, 2018)

That is unfortunate, how bad was the damage? This stuff is like brass, very grabby.


----------



## mcbrat (Jan 8, 2018)

Thetasigma said:


> That is unfortunate, how bad was the damage? This stuff is like brass, very grabby.



I had the head/body screwed together, using the head as the holder and when it grabbed, it yanked the body out, damaging the threads on both pieces, plus a nice gouge in the body. I had lots of thread engagement length wise, but tolerances were pretty loose.


----------



## mcbrat (Jan 14, 2018)

Got this now too, but haven't had any time to play around yet.....


----------



## DrafterDan (Jan 17, 2018)

This is going to be great. That unit looks clean!
On the mill I use (my fathers), I am up against the problem of making a 'poor mans' 90° turntable, or just buying a relatively inexpensive unit. Invaluable for putting cool details on the body, but to achieve it's max effectiveness, it needs to be able to rotate to specific degrees - reliably


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 20, 2018)

Wow! You went from mini lathe to all out big guns! I think you have a sickness.

Nice choice of tools!


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 20, 2018)

DrafterDan said:


> This is going to be great. That unit looks clean!
> On the mill I use (my fathers), I am up against the problem of making a 'poor mans' 90° turntable, or just buying a relatively inexpensive unit. Invaluable for putting cool details on the body, but to achieve it's max effectiveness, it needs to be able to rotate to specific degrees - reliably



Look for a "spin indexer". It allows you to rotate to any specific angle. ( 0 to 360 degrees. ) Fairly cheap (under $50) , but often use 5c collets to hold your work.

Dan


----------



## mcbrat (Jan 22, 2018)

mcbrat said:


> well, I wasn't happy with the thread engagement on this one, so I made a new body for it, then proceeded to re-work the exterior design, and accidently demolished this light..... I may be able to salvage it into an 18350. we shall see...


Salvage Completed.


----------



## Thetasigma (Jan 22, 2018)

Personally I think the rework looks better, particularly the head which has a sort of classy look with the lines on the ends


----------



## DrafterDan (Jan 22, 2018)

I like it McB, well done! Is that switch held in from the outside, or a screw-in bit from the inside? 

I also like Gadget's suggestion of a Spin Indexer. Didn't know those existed. Now I have more things filling up my watch list in ebay....


----------



## mcbrat (Jan 22, 2018)

DrafterDan said:


> I like it McB, well done! Is that switch held in from the outside, or a screw-in bit from the inside?
> 
> I also like Gadget's suggestion of a Spin Indexer. Didn't know those existed. Now I have more things filling up my watch list in ebay....


Switch is screwed in from outside.

Yes, I looked at all the cheap spin indexers, then watched all the videos for how everyone was modifying them to work better and be more precise, so I opted for a used Japanese made one that was in good shape and had a good reputation.


----------



## mcbrat (Jan 27, 2018)

And another. 18650 this time, and Legos with mac/Hanko.


----------



## Exeter354 (Feb 2, 2018)

That is some good looking work Mick!!!


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Tejasandre (Feb 4, 2018)

Goodness. Looking good!


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 27, 2018)

a couple more 18650s made.
first pic is the nickel silver one I finished tonight.
second pic is it with the brass 18650, then some other pics to show color differences.


----------



## egginator1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Very nice!! They look great!


----------



## precisionworks (Mar 6, 2018)

mcbrat said:


> I had the head/body screwed together, *using the head as the holder* and when it grabbed, it yanked the body out, damaging the threads on both pieces, plus a nice gouge in the body. I had lots of thread engagement length wise, but tolerances were pretty loose.



You may want to try one of these next time, lots cheaper & much better grip & centering (around 0.0005" more or less). About the best $50 you can spend, I use them all the time for holding thin hollow tubes (sounds like a flashlight  ) They also allow holding bezels & other fragile parts.

http://www.breakhearttool.com/product/BTC-HEA-SET-1


----------



## precisionworks (Mar 6, 2018)

mcbrat said:


> Switch is screwed in from outside.
> ... I opted for a used Japanese made one that was in good shape and had a good reputation.


 Sounds like a Yuasa, very nice quality. I have a Suburban Spin-Master 5C, sold on eBay as a "lathe with missing parts". That was a good buy for $25, new old stock.

https://www.subtool.com/st/sm5c_spin-master_spin_index_fixture.html


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 6, 2018)

precisionworks said:


> Sounds like a Yuasa, very nice quality. I have a Suburban Spin-Master 5C, sold on eBay as a "lathe with missing parts". That was a good buy for $25, new old stock.
> 
> https://www.subtool.com/st/sm5c_spin-master_spin_index_fixture.html


Nice. Yes, it's a yuasa. Haven't had time to do anything with the mill yet...


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 11, 2018)

Completed the head for this light last night. (Body is a Tain TixDa body (1 of 20))

Made from two small pieces of stock (Ti and Del Ealy Damascus.

threaded the Ti to E-series head threads all the way through, then threaded a short section of the Ti for external threads, then matched the Damascus to those threads, with a super tight fit. had to use pliers to get the two pieces fully seated, so they will not ever come apart. Cut to length and then finished the outside down to size. I think it goes well with the Tain Ti/Damascus Body...


----------



## xdayv (Mar 11, 2018)

looking good, well done!


----------



## precisionworks (Mar 16, 2018)

“... had to use pliers to get the two pieces fully seated, so they will not ever come apart.”

And alternative to a very tight mechanical fit is to use Loctite retaining compound. Quite a few different variations are sold but I use one that will fill a .015” gap.

Nice job, that turned out really well.

http://na.henkel-adhesives.com/retaining-compound-14963.htm


----------



## orionlightlight (Apr 30, 2018)

That is beaut


----------



## mcbrat (May 9, 2018)

learning more and more. did a group of lights this time to reduce set-up switches.....


----------



## Dirty wage guy (May 10, 2018)

Whoo wee Mick! Lookin outta sight and dynOmite! Loving that Tain setup too!


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (May 12, 2018)

Very cool thread mcbrat, I'm diggin' it :thumbsup:


----------



## MRsDNF (May 18, 2018)

You have an amazing family of flashlights mcbrat. Nice builds.


----------



## mcbrat (May 31, 2018)

the ones left from this set are up in my sales thread!


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 10, 2018)

getting ready to start a new batch!


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 11, 2018)

mcbrat said:


> Completed the head for this light last night. (Body is a Tain TixDa body (1 of 20))
> 
> Made from two small pieces of stock (Ti and Del Ealy Damascus.
> 
> threaded the Ti to E-series head threads all the way through, then threaded a short section of the Ti for external threads, then matched the Damascus to those threads, with a super tight fit. had to use pliers to get the two pieces fully seated, so they will not ever come apart. Cut to length and then finished the outside down to size. I think it goes well with the Tain Ti/Damascus Body...


The buyer of this light has it listed on USN now.


----------

